# Confused about Onepass



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

I only receive OTA channels. I had “The Good Doctor” set to record on Monday via Onepass. I had it set to new episodes only. It didn’t record and said the reason was no signal. After I did some investigating, I figured out it was trying to record it off a channel in another state. Next to my local channel that had The Good Doctor, it said duplicate. Does anyone know the reason behind this. The TiVo it set up for my zip code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Set the OnePass to record from the correct channel, or maybe all channels might be a better option.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

I already have it set for all channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

That's the one thing about Tivo boxes that perplexes me. Why does it add channels which I have no way of receiving and are getting no signal from?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Diamondlvr24 said:


> I only receive OTA channels. I had "The Good Doctor" set to record on Monday via Onepass. I had it set to new episodes only. It didn't record and said the reason was no signal. After I did some investigating, I figured out it was trying to record it off a channel in another state. Next to my local channel that had The Good Doctor, it said duplicate. Does anyone know the reason behind this. The TiVo it set up for my zip code.


TiVo has two different stations set for your box in the channel lineup, which receive the show. And then TiVo chose the station that you actually don't get, to record the show. Has happened to me as well, caused by TiVo's faulty way of setting stations in the channel lineup for your TiVo box, which results in the inclusion of stations you don't actually receive.

The solution: delete from your channel lineup the duplicate station that you don't actually receive.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> TiVo has two different stations set for your box in the channel lineup, which receive the show. And then TiVo chose the station that you actually don't get, to record the show. Has happened to me as well, caused by TiVo's faulty way of setting stations in the channel lineup for your TiVo box, which results in the inclusion of stations you don't actually receive.
> 
> The solution: delete from your channel lineup the duplicate station that you don't actually receive.


... and pay heed to any Messages re: changes to your channel lineup, and correct any unwanted changes ASAP. It also doesn't hurt to visually check your lineup (Channel Guide) periodically to make sure nothing slipped through.

(Arguably, it would be preferable if TiVo didn't automatically add channels in this way, but I'm sure that there would be consequences if they shifted to an alternate approach of never enabling new channels. And, yes, it would make sense for TiVo not to enable channels for which there's no active signal.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And/or, if it's possible, to have a signal check when going to record a show--if there's no signal, fall back to the alternate station that has the show.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> correct any unwanted changes ASAP. It also doesn't hurt to visually check your lineup (Channel Guide) periodically to make sure nothing slipped through.


See also: OTA Channel Settings Channel List


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> See also: OTA Channel Settings Channel List


The software change need to find out if adding a channel has a signal would be interesting. Probable it would need to done after 2am since it will need a tuner. The most additions are in pairs for cable (SD & HD). Last week TiVo added the Tennis channel to my TiVo. Maybe I should call them up and tell them I don't pay for that channel.

Only safe thing to do is check any additions done by TiVo and never use All Channels unless you are collecting a program. Then check the TDL frequently.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I have found the best way to record a season pass is to go to the show on the guide and then set up from there. I wouldn't do all channels because if it is on channel 1 and 2 and 1 is the one you don't get probably record on that since first one. 
Don't know the area in which you live but there could be areas of the region that do get that channel and thus setup on your TIVO.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Probable it would need to done after 2am since it will need a tuner.


Our local PBS station goes off-air via OTA between 11pm and 6am each night. Not sure about other stations or their sub-channels.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Diamondlvr24 said:


> I already have it set for all channels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's your problem, set it to the channel you want it to record on. If the other channel is duplicate remove it from my channels and use my channels guide.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

I tried using just the channel instead of all channels but it will not let me. The option isn’t available. Even when I created a new Onepass. The left and right arrows are not showing up to toggle it off the word all. The channel it was trying to record on is not in my list, it was in a totally different state. Makes no sense to me. I’ve been messing around with the TiVo a lot today and I haven’t figured it out yet. I even redid my entire channels list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There's a channel in your guide (with information) but not in your channel list? That's weird.

Does it disappear from the guide when you hit the "A" key in the guide and select "My Channels"?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Diamondlvr24 said:


> The channel it was trying to record on is not in my list, it was in a totally different state. Makes no sense to me.


Frankly, that is just not possible (the bit about not being in your list), so either you do not understand what we are trying to tell you, or you are not stating things clearly here.

I have provided some very long and detailed posts in the past about just how Bad_Rovi is mismanaging their channel lists after they killed TiVo, so I won't go into all that again here - search for my old posts and the key word DMA if you are interested.

But to try and get you back on track now, let me state that it is absolutely probable that you have many many channels in your channel list that you cannot receive, even ones in a neighboring state. To fix this, you need to UNCHECK any of those bogus channels in your channel list and also understand the difference between the channel list and the display options in Guide. Do know that your Tivo will attempt to record from ANY channel that is checked in your channel list (look under the Settings menu), even if you do not display that channel in your Guide options. There is no way to actually "remove" these bogus channels from your bloated channel list, but if they are not checked, they will not be available for recording.

For Guide options, using "Channel List" (in HORRIBLE TE4) or "My Channels" in TE3 will display all the checked channels in the actual channel list.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

When I looked at the TiVo history to try and figure out why it did not record the good doctor, it had a list of about ten 11.1 stations. There is only one 11.1 station in my area. So I don’t understand how TiVo came up with all these duplicates. They are nowhere to be found in my list anywhere. In the history it listed the one that it was tempting to record had call letters that I googled and found they are in a neighboring state. The rest of them it had labeled as duplicates. I had the one pass set to record new only. Tivo had the rest labeled as duplicates. I don’t understand this more than anyone else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Diamondlvr24 said:


> There is only one 11.1 station in my area. So I don't understand how TiVo came up with all these duplicates.


You are not listening! Please actually READ my last reply just above yours, and read it carefully. It contains all the answers you need to understand this and fix it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Diamondlvr24 said:


> When I looked at the TiVo history to try and figure out why it did not record the good doctor, it had a list of about ten 11.1 stations. I don't understand this more than anyone else.


You are not alone. There are bugs in a TiVo that may never be fixed. I have 1P for The Daily Show. In History (Recording Activity) it will frequently show repeats at 1:35am and 1:40am. I used to wonder about that. I gave up years ago.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

V7Goose, I have always only had one 11.1 channel checked in my channel list. So what you are saying doesn’t make any sense to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Diamondlvr24 said:


> V7Goose, I have always only had one 11.1 channel checked in my channel list. So what you are saying doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Perhaps you could take a picture from the relevant page in your channel list, your Guide display, and your recording history and post them here. That would not only make it clear what you are describing, but also what version of the UI you are using.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

V7Goose said:


> Perhaps you could take a picture from the relevant page in your channel list, your Guide display, and your recording history and post them here. That would not only make it clear what you are describing, but also what version of the UI you are using.


Good idea. But using "History" implies TE3. Or an old habit that's hard to break.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Good idea. But using "History" implies TE3. Or an old habit that's hard to break.


Yeah, I know. But that is the term the OP has been using, so I didn't want to confuse him further! Since he is a noob here with a Bolt, I kinda suspect he is probably suffering with TE4 (which could also explain a confusion about what the "Channel List" really is).

He clearly knows how to find the "History" display, but other things he is saying don't make much sense. Thus, either he is still quite confused OR we now have a report of an entirely new major bug that we have not dealt with before.

I can't keep running between rooms to compare the displays on both UIs, so I hope some pictures can explain it all.

EDIT: _I just checked the user details and see that "he" is really a she, and her only other posts deal specifically with a Bolt OTA box, so I guess we know now what UI we are dealing with! Still hoping the pictures clear up the rest of it._


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

Apparently I deleted the history yesterday when I was trying to figure all this out. It’s a series 6. A new version of this show comes on Feb 10. I have to wait till later tonight to see if the TiVo adds the new airing to the to do list. Because as of right now in the channel guide at that date and time it says no information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I know you do not want to hear this, but you still do not understand what we are trying to say. I guess I really do not know what you are looking at when you say "history"; because, in HORRIBLE Hydra (that's TE4, the only UI you can use on the Bolt OTA), the "RECORDING ACTIVITY" screen that shows the history cannot be deleted (as far as I know). My history on the Bolt running HORRIBLE TE4 goes back 15 days.

Here is my last attempt to try and ensure you are looking at the correct things: If the "channel list" you are looking at is in the Guide options, it is NOT THE REAL CHANNEL LIST. You need to go to the SETTINGS menu and find the Channel List there.

If you would post the pictures I asked you for, we could probably get you straightened out quickly. But if you do not want to do that, there is probably nothing more I can offer you. I do sympathize with you - between the terrible TE4 UI and the joke they call the mess they have made out of their bloated channel lists, Bad_Rovi has made using their products a total nightmare at times. And the MANY bugs in TE4 make it even worse. Good luck.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ok. Are you using a bolt OTA, if so explain how I get to the history. What steps do I need to take to get there? I saw it yesterday. Today I do not see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I have a standard Bolt, not a Bolt OTA, but I believe that the TE4 UI is identical on all Bolts. The only real difference is that with the OTA-only model, you do not have the option to upgrade your box back to TE3.

To find the recording history in TE4, hit the TiVo button, then left arrow one time to display MENU. When you select that, you will be looking at the MANAGE menu and you can arrow down to "Recording Activity". When looking at the RECORDING ACTIVITY list, make sure the 'C' button option is set to display "all".

When looking at the MANAGE menu, you can use the Right arrow to view the SETTINGS menu where you will find the Channel Settings.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

That is exactly where I went and the history is gone. So apparently there must’ve been an option to clear it and I must have done that yesterday because it’s gone. I’ll wait till tonight and see if it looks like it will record the new good doctor on the correct channel. If not I’ll probably have to do a manual recording. Thanks for all the help though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

When looking at the RECORDING ACTIVITY list, make sure the 'C' button option is set to display "all".


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ok. I'm not at home right now but I can pull up a screen shot if this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If I may. On Recording Activity (the old History), it's a bad idea to clear it out. This will cause all recording to be performed on the same physical location on the hard drive. What I do is delete programs after I watch them. On Monday I "kill" or permanently delete all except late night that were new and had SM. The end of History is the oldest program. When that program is killed by the TiVo it means my drive is physically full. I then finish off the whole month. I've been doing this for a while. My 1TB drive that records late night on CBS, NBC and Comedy Central, it takes just over a month. On my 3TB drive I only keep Jimmy Kimmel Live. I have never filled that drive and have programs going back to October 2017. It's ABC so the programs are smaller too. When I used to kill the History program almost daily, that drive started having errors after a year.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

OK, that is the remote app, and even though it does seem to indicate you have many BOGUS channels checked in your channel list, it does not really have all the information needed to prove it. When you can actually get to your TV, you really need to show us that same info on there AND a picture of your channel list. Adding a picture of the appropriate page from your Guide display PLUS a picture of your Guide Options (usee the 'A' button) will give even more information.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> If I may. On Recording Activity (the old History), it's a bad idea to clear it out. This will cause all recording to be performed on the same physical location on the hard drive.


I have absolutely no idea what you mean by this entire post - on TE4, when I display the RECORDING ACTIVITY, there is absolutely no way I can find to delete anything from that list. The Clear button does nothing, and there is no delete option I can find. The rest of that post just gets more confusing . . .

It sounds more like you are actually referring to the Recently Deleted list?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

V7Goose said:


> It sounds more like you are actually referring to the Recently Deleted list?


I was. Sorry. Ignore me.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I tried to bring up a North Carolina channel lineup on TiVo Online to verify just how screwed up it is, but that site is not responding for me today. Will try again later. 

What specific zip code are you using? North Carolina has a lot of different DMAs, so I need either the town or zip to focus on the right one.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

Ok V7Goose I think I’ve figured it out. All the duplicates are other ABC channels that are showing up on my guide when I hit all channels. It’s picking channel 15.1 to record my show when I need it to record on 11.1. If I use new and reruns in the Onepass settings will it record off one of those “duplicates”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The only way the TiVo should be recording from an unchecked/disabled channel is if you have the OnePass or manual recording set to record explicitly that channel. Recording scoped to “All” should only record from checked/enabled channels.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Diamondlvr24 said:


> Ok V7Goose I think I've figured it out. All the duplicates are other ABC channels that are showing up on my guide when I hit all channels. It's picking channel 15.1 to record my show when I need it to record on 11.1. If I use new and reruns in the Onepass settings will it record off one of those "duplicates".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to test it to be certain, but I STILL think you need to remove the check marks from the duplicate channels. I never display ALL channels in my Guide (there is just no reason to display channels that I do not receive), but I do not believe that doing so will allow it to record from any channels that are not checked in your channel list. Similarly, if you decide to use Favorites to mark only a few of your checked channels so that you can hide the others from your Guide, your 1P will STILL record from every channel checked in your channel list even though they are not shown in your Guide.

The bottom line is that channels that are checked in your Channel List will be used to record programs, and channels that are NOT checked will NOT BE USED. Period. (You can probably still set up a manual recording for an un-checked channel, but that is not what you are trying to do.)

And NO, changing your 1P options between New, New &Reruns, and All will have absolutely NO affect on what channel the TiVo will use to record the program.

*To make this work correctly, you MUST first go to your Channel Settings and REMOVE all the check marks from all the bogus duplicate channels that Bad_Rovi has stuffed into your channel lineup. I know you already told me that you are certain you have done this, but frankly I just do not believe it. You are going to have to prove it with a picture of your Channel List from the Channel Settings menu.*

Using "All" channels as an option in your 1P is just fine, so long as ONLY real channels are checked in your Channel List and you actually want that 1P to record from ANY channel that has that program. For example, I have a 1P to record Jeopardy from "all"channels, and there are older re-runs on some channels besides the primary network that shows the new episodes - my 1P records all of them, no matter who is broadcasting it.

If you really ONLY want your program to record from channel 11.1, then you need to set it up that way. I know you said you tried that and could not get it to work, but trust me - it WILL work once you get the basic channel list fixed.

One last comment on the "new" vs. "new & reruns" option in the 1P settings - it often does not work correctly, simply because Bad_Rovi puts garbage information in the Guide listings. I won't go into detail here (it is well documented in older threads), but I just wanted to give you a heads-up about that.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I still do not know what city you are in, but I took a guess, based on your previous posts, and tried Asheville - 28806. It looks to me that is probably the correct DMA, as it has ABC channels on both 11.1 and 15.1 (along with MANY other bogus ABC channels). So I am sticking to my guns about this - you STILL need to get the right channels checked in your Channel List!

The Asheville DMA channel lineup maintained by Bad_Rovi has 9 ABC stations (channels 6.1, 9.1, 9.5, 9.9, 11.1, 13.1, 15.1, and 45.1), and that includes TWO different stations both using 13.1 as a display channel, which can lead to real problems with TiVo! You probably should only have ONE of those channels checked in your channel list, channel 11.1.

Notice that I specifically said the lineup "maintained by Bad_Rovi". That means that if your zip code is in this DMA, your TiVo channel lineup WILL HAVE ALL OF THOSE CHANNELS available to be checked. This is true no matter if you can receive them or not. And *the TiVo setup routines virtually NEVER check all the correct channels in the list!* It is up to you, the user, to figure out just what channels you can actually receive and set the channel list correctly, and Bad_Rovi provides zero help for you to understand how to do that! The old TiVo company used to actually maintain very accurate channel lists for each zip code, but Bad_Rovi DOES NOT. If you have not manually gone into the Channel Settings and checked or unchecked each channel correctly AFTER you completed Guided Setup on your box, then IT IS NOT RIGHT.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

V7Goose said:


> It is up to you, the user, to figure out just what channels you can actually receive and set the channel list correctly, and Bad_Rovi provides zero help for you to understand how to do that! The old TiVo company used to actually maintain very accurate channel lists for each zip code, but Bad_Rovi DOES NOT. *If you have not manually gone into the Channel Settings and checked or unchecked each channel correctly AFTER you completed Guided Setup on your box*, then IT IS NOT RIGHT.


This long has been on my to-do list, but its pull-a-tooth pain threshold keeps on dissuading me from devoting the time. Although I _have_ done it on a one-off basis when I've faced a conflict like the OP's.


----------



## Diamondlvr24 (Jan 26, 2020)

I went in and unchecked all the other abc affiliates were in my channel list. I have one ABC, one CBS , one NBC and one Fox. So I’m gonna keep and eye on this. I’ll update you on this as soon as the channel I’m trying to record on releases their info. Because as of today it still says info unavailable for Mon Feb 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Ahhhhh, methinks this dead horse can finally get some rest . . .


----------

